# Trovoada 27-04-11 Atalaia, Montijo.



## AndréFrade (27 Abr 2011 às 16:21)

Boa tarde.

Passou por cá uma trovoada seca de verão, com cerca de 28ºC, muito quente.
























Espero que gostem


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2011 às 18:06)

Majestosas..., por aqui parece que foi tudo embora...


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 16:43)

Bons cumulunimbus, obrigado  André


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2011 às 18:05)

Obrigado Geiras..

Deliciem-se 

Ontem e hoje:




































Esta foi ontem á noite:






Que tal ?


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 19:33)

Cada vez melhores! Então aquela que se vê bem a bigorna


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2011 às 19:45)

Muito boas
Então a antepenúltima e a penúltima
Continua, porque amanhã haverá mais


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 19:59)

Boas fotos André!


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2011 às 21:04)




----------



## Black_Heart (30 Abr 2011 às 21:59)

Excelentes registos  Com cada «bomba»


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2011 às 22:17)

Black_Heart disse:


> Excelentes registos  Com cada «bomba»



Obrigadissimo pelo comentário 

É mesmo, tem sido cada dia, cada trovoada. Belo.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2011 às 17:02)

Eu vou achando na camara e vou passando para o computador.. O que vale é que as reporto .

Deliciem-se mais um pouco 





















*Se repararem há um pequeno arco-iris:*





















Agora sim, penso que esteja reportagem completa .


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2011 às 17:05)

*Re: Trovoada 29-04-11 Atalaia, Montijo.*

A unica foto que tenho da trovoada de 29-04:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2011 às 17:09)

Apanhaste com carga de água não?
Boas fotos, continua


----------



## Geiras (7 Mai 2011 às 17:27)

eheh boas fotos


----------

